# Possible to change the standard TECOM employment contract?



## gurromat (May 12, 2010)

For a Dubai Media City / Internet City company, it is necessary to file an official employment contract in English and Arabic with the authorities.

The standard contract is here: http://www.tecom-online.ae/gs_info_files/Employment_Contract_form.pdf

Is it possible to completely remove one of the clauses from this contract? If not, is it possible to write an addendum to the contract to nullify one of the clauses? Any other options?

Thanks!

G.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Generally not for other UAE employment contracts e.g. the employer cannot avoid Gratuities, exceed hours, limit holiday entitlements.

Which clause(s) are you trying to avoid ?

As a general rule, no contract can override local laws. This is seen frequently in rental agreements where landlords try and make things like short notice periods part of a contract and RERA tell them to get lost. Its one of the ncie things about UAE Law - its the same for everyone of us, and no weaseling out of things.


----------



## gurromat (May 12, 2010)

Thanks TWG, not looking to do anything illegal - just want to remove the standard non-compete clause (11) as it is overly restrictive. I don't think that my employer has any difficulty with removing it but we just need to know how to do it. Do we just strike through the text and initial it prior to signing and submitting or is there likely to be something more complicated involved?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

gurromat said:


> Thanks TWG, not looking to do anything illegal - just want to remove the standard non-compete clause (11) as it is overly restrictive. I don't think that my employer has any difficulty with removing it but we just need to know how to do it. Do we just strike through the text and initial it prior to signing and submitting or is there likely to be something more complicated involved?


I would have them write it in a separate document as being null and void and you both sign it. I doubt you will be able to amend the official document.


----------

